# A very interesting blog



## stickboy (Jun 20, 2012)

Check it out >>>>>>>>>>Evil Preppers


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

Odd name, interesting read. I joined.


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

Very nice.... I like it.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice site!


----------



## scotwilson (Jul 14, 2012)

nice man! its wounderfull..,


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Its dark but I guess TEOTWAWKI will be too. I love the squirrel with the gun pic!


----------

